# The Church's Prayer Against the Antichristian Beast



## JM (Dec 19, 2008)

> The Roman beast, which is nameless, Dan. 7.7. The scripture speaks of two Roman beasts, that were both heavy to the church.
> 
> 1st, The great red dragon, Rev. 12.3; that is the Roman empire, headed by the Pagan emperors, whom the devil stirred up to persecute the church for the first three hundred years. Horrible was the havoc of Christians made under ten persecuting Pagan emperors. So that it is reckoned there were as many Christians slain under them, as that, if ye would suppose them at this butchering work for one year, there would be five thousand martyrs for every day of that year.
> 
> 2dly, The beast with the name of blasphemy, Rev. 13.1; that is, the Roman Christian, or rather Antichristian Empire, headed by the Pope, the Popish kingdom, whereof the Pope is the head. All the rest are gone. Thus is the only remaining beast that is threatening, at this day, the swallowing up of the church in these lands. But this beast, the Antichristian kingdom, is the common sink of all the evil qualities of the other beasts, Rev. 13.2. and has outdone them all. So that eight hundred thousand are reckoned to have lost their lives in thirty years under this beast, which has lasted many hundreds of years. Yet multitudes in Britain and Ireland at this day are doing what they can to run us into the paw of this bear, the mouth of this lion and dragon. But let us cry, O deliver not thy turtle-dove unto this beast. We may see that we are in fearful danger of it.



The Church's Prayer Against the Antichristian Beast, and Her Other Enemies, Explained and Enforced.


----------

